# replacment original window



## 97215 (Jan 8, 2006)

Can any one help me???? 
Some silly doughnut (me) did not shut the side window on the over cab bed, and now the window is some where between the new forest and weymouth.
I have rung round a few places, and they say i need to replace the whole window and frame for a newer type.
As i am trying to keep the van as much as standred as pos, i would like the correct one.
So my question is......... any one know of a breakers or something where i could get a window????
its a bonoqlex
Many thanks
Andy


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

hi. i'm just doing the same thing myself 
try
01482 868632


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi ANDY, Try 01482 868632 I THINK YOU GET IT HERE


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Andy did you get sorted with a window? if not you will get one from o'leary 01482 868632 
i've just got mine at a cost of £227.00!!!


----------



## 110157 (Feb 25, 2008)

*window*

Hi, dont know where you are in the country, but we did exactly the same last year. We tried autotrail, who put us onto Miriad, who didnt seem very helpfull, in the manner that promised they would have one in stock in 6 weeks, which passed, and so did a further 6. We have just recently got fixed up with one at eeco uk, Shelf, West Yorkshire. Said they could match nearly perfect and they have really pleased. Not got contact number to hand but you will find on internet or directory enquiries.


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

hi,i'm all sorted now, got the right one!!! as last!! but it cost £227.00  
take care have fun 
ps i'm in manchester


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Does this window slide out easily?*

Hi Folks

I lost a window from my Autotrail Apache, the one above the cab last summer.
I am going to replace the kitchen one with a new Sietz window ( purchased recently ). The plan was to use the old kitchen window to replace the window blade in the broken one.

Does anyone know if the window blades slide in and out of the aluminium grove thingy easily? Before I try and replace it. It cetainly slid out of the grove easily when we lost it!

If any one can say please do.

Kind regards

Antonia


----------

